# Usar móviles sin tarjeta SIM



## Meta (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola:

Cuadno dejo de usar un movil porque ya es viejo y me compro el nuevo, quiero hacer experiemto con él. Los Nokia que tengo no hace falta tener la tarjeta SIM insertada para usar el movil, incluso para sacar foto con ella.

Tengo un SamSung modelo SGH-L760V.





Este modelo no me deja hacer nada si no tiene una SIM insertada. 

¿Existe alguna manera de saltar esta opción aunque sea usando un microcontrolador para emular una SIM?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 30, 2012)

Me he quedado intrigado con el tema, he investigado y he encontrado algo al respecto en el siguiente enlace:

GSM Sim emulator using PIC Microcontroller

Aunque personalmente (viendo que lo que quieres es saltar el paso de la verificación de la SIM insertada) veo más viable comprar una SIM nueva.. en la actualidad son muy baratas (al menos acá en México), aunque eso le quitaría  didáctica al proyecto... Saludos


----------



## Meta (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola:

Muy interesante el tema.





No se si así funcionará. La idea es saltarlo sin hacer un clon de SIM. _Jejeje, tampoco me quiero meter en líos.

Por lo que estoy leyendo, a partir del 2009, la mayoría de móviles ya se puede usar sin SIM. Los que tenga móviles que puedan o no arrancar sin SIM, ¿puede decir el modelo, marca y año? Es para ahcerme una idea.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2012)

y........si.......no lo mire pero debe ser muy interesante.
si partimos con que en la sim estan los datos de el numero de telefono y eso me hace deducir que si sabemso el protocolo de la sim y lo emulamos con un micro pues entonces podriamos ponerle a nuestro celular el numero de telefono que quisieramos.
o sea clonar un numero 
o sea tomar las lamadas de otros .
usar su credito.
etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Meta (Ago 30, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> y........si.......no lo mire pero debe ser muy interesante.
> si partimos con que en la sim estan los datos de el numero de telefono y eso me hace deducir que si sabemso el protocolo de la sim y lo emulamos con un micro pues *entonces podriamos ponerle a nuestro celular el numero de telefono que quisieramos*.
> o sea clonar un numero
> o sea tomar las lamadas de otros .
> ...



No exactamente, ya que ese número tiene que estar registrado en un operador, dado de alta y no duplicada. Antes era como dices, la cosa cambia y cambiará.

Recuerdo el tema famoso de clonar tarjetas que al final quedaban inservibles, lo hacían mucho los rumanos, incluido tarjetas de créditos, siempre les pillaban. Tiene un ID y debe ser único.







Ver vídeo.
http://teu-informatico.blogspot.com.es/2010/01/clonar-sim-softwarevideo-y-manual.html

Saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2012)

Para eso yo usaba un sim de prepago que tenía totalmente descargado y abandonado , pero que era lo suficiente para que el teléfono funcionase al menos de calculadora.


----------



## Meta (Ago 31, 2012)

Esto de activar el movil sin la tarjeta con un PIC parece complicado. ejejjejejej. No hay mucha información, parece ser que no interesa mucho ya que la mayoría se activa sin SIM.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ago 31, 2012)

Yo tengo uno muy minusculo que funciona con 3V es del tamaño de una llame inalambrica de un garage, si quieren subo fotos.

Salu2


----------

